#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-04-30
<u_glide> hello guys!
<u_glide> Is it possible to test dynamically created qt Dialogs?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-05-01
<Steven123> Hello, are there any guides on how to build autopilot 1.5 on RHEL6?
<balloons> hey Steven123. No guides, but I would be curious to hear if it works for you
<Steven123> Ok, thanks, I will have a go and let you know if it works!
